# nortec bushings



## dent (Feb 10, 2009)

Has any one used all the nortec bushings ??? What is missing compaired with the pedders stuff???

Dennis


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

it's Noltec and they are very comparable to pedders. they are a bushing manufacturer as are comparable Lovells, Super Pro, Energy Suspension, Prothane , Harrop. some of those don't make some of the things pedders does like sways, springs, endlinks and such. there are other comparable makers for those parts tho like Lovells, King, Hotchkis, Whiteline, Etc


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

noltec is owned by red ranger which also owns whiteline. they make all the pedders bushes.

same **** different colour and label.

i have a mixture of all in my car.

whiteline make sway bars, so technically noltec do too.

selby sway bars are noltec.

pedders i think make their own, but they stock a whiteline strut brace rebadged as theirs


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

taztassio said:


> noltec is owned by red ranger which also owns whiteline. they make all the pedders bushes.
> 
> same **** different colour and label.
> 
> ...


Not so sure I agree with that. Pedder is a polyureathane whereas Noltec is a polyester. Noltec is softer than Pedders because of that. I once talked to the owner of Noltec about his stuff. Now I know the company was recently sold and bought by Lovell but they are using the same material and color.

I have the entire Noltec bushing catalog on my car.


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

maybe its different for you guys there, but here in OZ its all the same company.

the noltek are actually harder than nolathane to touch. all do the same thing


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

OK, still researching but I see where RedRanger has bought up and is the main manufacturer of urethane products. And Noltecsuspension.com leads you to whiteline.com and while line is owned by RedRanger. But Lovell suspension has, it appears, taken over the noltec line but changed the recipe of the material. They have the same color and part numbers of the Noltec stuff. So mostly, mate you are correct. However, Lovell makes their own stuff and uses 2 different durometer rated materials.

I also found the below on Noltec where this talks about the Polyester rather than urethane........I guess I bought mine at the right time as all of mine is Noltec Poly.

Noltec Products

Noltec Suspension specialises in the design and manufacture of advanced polyester suspension enhancement products for passenger, 4 wheel drives, commercial and performance vehicles.

Noltec has engineered a unique polyester compound that delivers durable, reliable suspension feedback combined with softer more absorbent physical qualities. This compound is the first to incorporate ‘polyester’ technology in a suspension bush environment and is manufactured at grades up to 25% softer (in a majority of applications) than competitors existing polyurethane offerings. Noltec market a massive range of unique polyester bushings that deliver a desirable driving experience.


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

here is the noltek catalogue from ages ago. with pricing (AUD)

Untitled Document

btw, im having a problem, you might be able to help.

i have done all bushes, yet my strut top washer plate thing (that you can see here: Left srtut plate pictures from cars photos on webshots (stole your pic) and mine here: IMG_5390.jpg picture by taztassio - Photobucket)

and it still looks the same. now maybe i have to find a new one of these plates, btw my bump stops are stock i think, but my springs are so heavy it shouldnt matter.

this problem causes my shock to 'drop' down before it releases (koni yellows on max bump settings), and it is an annoying knock. im not sure what other problem it causes too.

with the bushes (strut top) there was a spring loaded washer that i placed under the lower nut, and then the top strut plate was kept on by a washer and nut.

im considering putting the spring washer above the strut plate, but not sure.

still confused as to why this happens. im considering getting new bump stops, but i dont think its an issue and i dont think this would help the problem at all.

i have talked to 2 suspension people who have no idea what im on about.

cheers and thanks for your help!

from 1 suspension nut to another!


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

so no1 has any idea?

Thought there were pedders experts on here?


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

Bump stops won't have anything to do with that. Sorry for the delay but got hurt over the weekend and haven't done much since. Let me look at mine tonight and the documentation I have on this and I will get back with you.


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

What happened mate, you alright?

That would be great, cheers!


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

I didn't get to do ANYTHING last night. I love my wife but she is mother henning the hell out of me. All I did was push on a wrench with my foot that was extremely tight on my daughters suspension while replacing one of her 1/2 shafts. Bolt broke loose and my shin was introduced to her rotor. Actually thought I broke or cracked my leg. Still really swollen but doesn't hurt to walk on, only stand, as in standing still. So as soon as I get home from work (I sit at a desk) my leg goes up with ice....all night. I will see if I can sneak away to look tonight.


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

damn! shins love to swell up. hope all goes well.

here is some pictures so u dont have to take a look. u can see my bush and this is with the strut top plate removed.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i have seen plates like that with new strut bushings when the washers/nuts weren't installed in the right order on the strut assembly


----------



## taztassio (Jul 1, 2009)

hey,

thats what i thought, but i followed the nolathane instructions, and confirmed my install with 2 suspension people (redranger and a whole sale suspension dist) and it seems right.

i can reduce the gap if i install the lock washer above the plate...


----------

